

Only 2 of 18 Presidential Innovation Fellows Are Women - But So What? - kellyhclay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2012/08/26/only-2-of-18-presidential-innovation-fellows-are-women-but-so-what/

======
eplanit
"Yet, no one ever looks at the flip-side of this argument. Why do we never ask
more men to consider becoming school teachers (86% are women) – and why is
there no outcry for schools to train more men as nurses (89% are women)?"

Hear, hear! Similarly, where is the concern over the gender disparities in
trades like roofing, plumbing, highway construction, etc.?

